

You say god is dead? There's an app for that - joubert
http://nyti.ms/aAXZek

======
mkramlich
i wish there were less so-called iPhone apps that are basically just text and
images. i have a sneaking suspicion they could have been done as web pages
accessible in the built-in Safari. They would also be much faster to market,
cheaper to develop, immune to Apple censorship and banning whims, more
portable to other platforms, more future proof, instantly updateable, cause
less store clutter/noise, allow a wider variety of payment methods, can be
done with any language/tech mix you want, and, and... that's enough for now.
:)

~~~
glhaynes
>allow a wider variety of payment methods

But I bet it'd see far far fewer purchases. Unless/until there's a widespread
essentially one-click purchase capability for ~$0.99 content on the web, web
text/image content will have to remain ad-supported.

------
jeromec
_Both sides come to the discussion with fixed ideas, and you have what amounts
to a contest between different types of fundamentalism_

Sorry, I can't let that go without correction. Fundamentalism is
interpretation of every word in sacred texts as literal truth. There is no
sacred text for atheists by definition. Atheist beliefs can change, and indeed
would change, if verifiable proof of a diety was forthcoming. Fundamentalist
beliefs can't change -- big difference.

~~~
DLWormwood
> Atheist beliefs can change, and indeed would change, if verifiable proof of
> a diety was forthcoming.

How do you know this, when many simpler things in life have “proof”, yet many
still are in denial about them? (Read: the moon landings and the Holocaust.)
Stubborness is stubborness, regardless of origin of belief. Whether or not a
text is considered “sacred” or not is irrelevant if people dogmatically follow
what is written anyways.

For the record, I consider myself agnostic. I tried being athiest in the past,
and found their writings, Internet fourms, and discussion culture just as
poisoned and tedious as the “born again” types I spent much of my life around.
A plague on both your houses!

------
autarch
Best line in the story ...

"Indeed, the new phone applications seem to promise hours of unrelieved,
humorless argument."

------
ck2
I know this is OT but did they seriously register _nyti.ms_ ? Shessh.

It's like watching your 60 year old parents try to be "cool".

~~~
samdk
Google has goo.gl. The New York Times has nyti.ms. They're not trying to be
cool. There are serious practical advantages to controlling your own URL
shortener. People are going to shorten your URLs whether or not you have one,
and having your own lets you collect data about how people are using it.

